# Pressemeldung DGzRS



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2005)

*„140 Jahre - 140 Gedanken“*
… ist der Titel des soeben erschienenen Buchs zum 140. Geburtstag des Seenotrettungswerks. Es wäre sicher vermessen, von einem „Brockhaus“ der Seenotrettung zu sprechen. 

Erstmals liegt aber ein umfassendes Nachschlagewerk vor, in dem die DGzRS kompakt und ausführlich vorgestellt wird. Erschienen ist das Buch im DSV-Verlag, Hamburg, 184 Seiten; ISBN 3-88412-425-0. Bestellung: Im Buchhandel oder direkt bei DGzRS, Werderstraße 2,28199 Bremen. Nur per Vorkasse: 29,00 € plus 4,40 € Versand, Konto-Nr. 107 002 2004 (BLZ 290 500 00) bei der Bremer Landesbank.


----------

